

Video call with your users while watching them use your web app live - sebkomianos
http://livedive.co/

======
pedalpete
welcome to ngnix, looks like you need to set-up your server properly.

~~~
mmorris
Hi, I didn't post this but I built LiveDive.

It seems to be up for me from the various machines I'm testing it from, and
we've been getting sign ups for the private beta list all day... did you get
an nginx error message? Was it on the landing page or somewhere else?

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
pedalpete
sorry, I didn't see this until now. I was getting an nginx error ,but I just
checked again and all is fine now.

~~~
mmorris
No prob. Thanks for the reply.

I still haven't been able to reproduce the error, but I added CloudFlare so it
should serve a cached version of the page if the server has any hiccups.

